# JVC X500R - Zoomed out and now can't zoom back in to max size?!



## KjellBengtsson (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey folks!

My JVC X500R projector was at 100% zoom and I tried to zoom out to play around with the image but when I zoomed in the projector would only reach 80% of the original max zoom size.

Any ideas how I can fix this?


----------



## KjellBengtsson (Oct 26, 2021)

*SOLVED*

I reached out to JVC and they completely ignored me unfortunately. However, I managed to come up with my own solution 

*Here's what I first tried unsuccessfully:*

Applying my user profile (which has 100% zoom)
Unplugging the projector from the power socket for 1 hour
Shifting the lens picture position up and down as much as possible
Zooming without any HDMI cables connected
Zooming out as much as possible and then zooming in to 100%

*Here's the steps which solved the issue for me personally:*

Disabling environment settings (such as distance to the screen)
Unplugging all HDMI cables from the projector
Turning the projector off for 3 hours (with the remote)
I shook the projector up and down as much as possible before turning it on (while it was still mounted to the ceiling)
I turned it on > went straight to zoom control inside the settings menu > zoomed out for about 2 seconds (since in this timespan you'll be able to hear a heavy mechanical sound while the lens is starting to zoom out) and then I instantly zoomed in as much as possible (for reference if you hold the zoom for too long the sound turns into a electric noise instead of mechanical)


----------

